# HAS ANYONE HAD A WHITE LINE APPEAR WITHIN 1 MIN ON FIRST RESPONSE?



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Title says it all....................is it neg or pos or did you get a BFP soon after?? in all my time of testing (esp with FR) ive never ever had this.....


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Could it be an evap line? I know sometimes they throw an evap line out & sometimes they don't, can you buy another brand & try with that or do another frer? Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

I read in lots of places online that evaps come up after the time frame?! this was right away and then it went away after 30 mins or so...


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it is an evaporation line to.  I have seen these before.

If pregnancy HCG was present, then it should obviously be coloured.

When is your OTD?

X


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

im 14dpo on friday so ill do a cheapie test on Friday morning and then thats it...game over. Had spotting for a week now, and ts NOT my period.


----------

